# Авиация > Холодная война >  Ирано-Иракская война

## Transit

Тут не раз вспоминали об этом конфликте, довольно насыщеном разнообразными событиями, связанными с применением различных вооружений как нашего, так и иностранного производства. Предлагаю остановиться на нем подробнее. Материалов конечно не так много, но хватит для анализа отдельных событий. В основном будем использовать книги Фарзада Бишопа с иранской стороны и публикации в Дель'эир (у французов хорошо описано применение их техники Ираком). Жесткого соблюдения хронологии не требуется.

Итак: ВВС Ирака в 1970-х годах закупали большими партиями советское вооружение - самолеты МиГ-21МФ (с 1973), Су-20 (с 1974), МиГ-23МС/БН (с 1974), Л-39 (с 1975), вертолеты Ми-6 (16шт с 1973) и Ми-8 (40шт с 1971). На параде 1977 года продемонстрировали публике Ту-22 и Ил-76. Так что можно условно считать их "мини-моделью советских ВВС".

Иран, напротив, получал снаряжение из США и тренировался по их стандартам. По поставкам техники во времена Резы Пехлеви думаю есть подробные данные. Надо будет собрать из американских источников.

----------


## Transit

Еще до начала "большой войны" был целый ряд пограничных боев с использованием авиации. Первый эпизод произошел 9 апреля 1980 года, когда 70 иракских бойцов атаковали пограничный пост в районе Касре Шрин. С воздуха их поддержала пара Ми-25 сделавшая один заход и залпом НУРС повредившая одну нефте-цистерну (пост охранял месторождение). В ответ иранцы "подтянули" в район один "Фантом" и прислали подкрепление на 4-х вертолетах. Перестрелка продолжалась 14 часов.

Более серьезные пограничные бои начались в начале сентября 1980 г. В ход пошли танки, артиллерия и авиация. 8-го числа была одержана первая достоверная воздушная победа в этой войне - иракский летчик Камаль Абдул Саттар на *МиГ-21МФ огнем пушки подбил F-4E* атаковавший танки в районе Ханакина. Современные иранские источники подтверждают, что летчики катапультировались над своей территорией, причем спастись смог только Махмуд Эскандари (позже погиб в боевом вылете), а у оператора не раскрылся парашют. Иракцы потерь в авиации не имели, хотя иран заявил 2 МиГ-а и вертолет (реально потери составили 3 танка, 3 БТР-а, 6 погибших и 14 раненых). 
На следующий день иранские войска начали вытеснять противника с территории 120 км.кв. захваченной вчера. "Фантомы" и F-5 бомбили объекты в районе Касре-Шрина, причем один F-5E был сбит огнем ЗА, а его летчик Аббас Садеги Сердешта погиб. К концу дня иранцы признали потерю одного вертолета у Хела-и-Хадр, причем 6 человек на его борту погибли.

10 сентября 1980 г. первый раз задействованы F-14A. Экипаж м-ра Амир Аслани пустил одну ракету "Феникс" по иракскому МиГ-у с расстояния 80км. Победу засчитали, хотя результат не известен. Иракцы в этот день заявляли о поражении двух F-4D, ничего не сказав о своих потерях. Вероятно никто побед не имел.
11 сентября ирак признает потерю одного вертолета не установленного типа.
13 сентября произошел *известный инцидент*, когда атаке МиГ-а подвергся вертолет Белл-214 на борту которого находились президент ирана Абулхассан Бани Садр и премьер министр Мохаммад Али Раджай (инспектировали район боев). Истребители эскорта смогли отогнать МиГ, не дав ему повторить заход. Никто не пострадал (но больше президент такие прогулки не совершал. Кстати Бани Садр пережил одну "вертолетную аварию" 16.08.1980 из-за отказа двигателя у Исламабада).
14 сентября в районе боев пропал самолет Су-22 командира 44-й аэ м-ра Абдул Хамид Нубара. Иракцы не смогли установить что произошло, но с земли видели взрыв в воздухе. ВВС Ирана в этот день выполнили два групповых налета, в которых использовали "Фантомы" и Ф-5 совместно. Один из Ф-4 управляемый Ахмадом Рамазани и оператором Биджаном Вилли разбился в районе Керманшаха при отходе от цели.
15 сентября F-14A снова обстреляли МиГ-21 ракетой "Феникс". Считается что пилот катапультировался над своей территорией.

----------


## alexvolf

> Иран, напротив, получал снаряжение из США и тренировался по их стандартам. По поставкам техники во времена Резы Пехлеви думаю есть подробные данные. Надо будет собрать из американских источников.


По оценке западных аналитиков за период с 1970-1975гг в Иран было поставлено вооружение на сумму 6,9 млрд.долл.Если сравнить периодом с 1946 по 1969г.то за все годы  было поставлено вооружение на сумму всего 1.5 млрд.долл.В 70-е Иран в целях ослабления зависимости от импорта начинает успешно развивать свою оборонную промышленность.
Именно в начале 70-х,в Иране создается  фирма Грумман-Иран прайвит компани по сборке Ф-14,одновременно в г.Шираз строится завод по выпуску ЗУР Рапира (Англия) и УР Мейверик (США).Совместная с Нортроп иранская фирма построили крупнейший авиаремонтный завод в районе аэродрома Мехрабат (ремонт закупленных Ф-4,Ф-5,Ф-14 и С-130),там же французы построили вертолеторемонтный завод. 
В 1979г в Иране революция с провозглашением ИРИ ,новое правительство анулирует все контракты подписанные шахстским правительством.А на подходе назревала восьмилетняя ирано-иракская война (1980-88гг) из-за клочка спорной территории.Первые боевые столкновения с иракской военной машиной выявили острую нехватку боеприпасов, снаряжения, боевой техники,ограничение возможностей приобретения техники за рубежом (международное эмбарго) и дифицит валютных средств.В связи с этим руководство страны приняло решение срочно  решить задачу
становления своей оборонной промышленности.Основу ВПК(ОВП) Ирана составили предприятия корпуса "стражей исламской революции"(КСИР).
Образования КСИР следуя указаниям  высшего совета ИРИ развернули 
работы по трем направлениям оборонной промышленности -СВ,ВВС и ВМС.
На начальном этапе к программе ОВП были подключены (помимо 12 государственных военных заводов 1980г) более 20 крупных частных гражданских предприятий,которые работали на нужды оборонки.
Вот такая история...

----------


## Transit

> Совместная с Нортроп иранская фирма построили крупнейший авиаремонтный завод в районе аэродрома Мехрабат


На этом заводе в конце 80-х делали довольно сложные работы, не только "капиталку", но и переоборудование F-5 из одноместного варианта в спарку. Наверное сейчас за счет накопленного тогда опыта делают свои "саегхи".

----------


## alexvolf

> На этом заводе в конце 80-х делали довольно сложные работы, не только "капиталку", но и переоборудование F-5 из одноместного варианта в спарку. Наверное сейчас за счет накопленного тогда опыта делают свои "саегхи".


 В конце 1986г иранцы закупили лицензии у Китая на ракетную технику
типа "З-З","В-З" пригласили китайских советников и фактически освоили производство ОТР "Огаб",ПТУР"Малютка".ПЗРК Стрела-2,Стингер,РСЗО
БМ-14,БМ-21,(заводы ВПК г.Шахркорд)танки Т-72 и прочие для СВ.
Что касается авиации то на базе РС-7 построили свой УТИ с ТВРД Фаджер(первый полет март 1988г),затем одномоторный Парасту и вертолет Шабавиз на базе АВ-205.Наиболее современными авиазаводами
в конце 80-х были признаны Мехрабат и Бендер-Аббас.На авиабазе ВВС
ВАхдати(г.Дизфуль) самый современный АРЗ по ремонту самолетов США.
В соседней ветке указал кол-во истребителей и разведчиков по данным  Интеравиа на 1991г.Кроме этого ВВС Ирана располагали (1991г)
Боинг-707-15 ед.,Боинг-747Ф-9ед,Локхид С-130Е/Н-20 ед.,Фоккер-27-9 ед,Дассо Фалкон-2ед,Аугуста Белл АВ-206-2ед,РС-7-45ед,Боинг СН-47-3 ед,Ембраер ЕМВ-312 40 ед и прочий ерунды.
Кстати численность населения Ирана  в 1991г составляла 52 млн.049 тыс.человек...

----------


## Transit

> Кроме этого ВВС Ирана располагали (1991г)


Думаю эти данные пригодятся, но несколько позже. Сейчас ограничимся цифрами того, что Иран получил перед войной. Денег на оружие не жалели: с 1965 закуплены 103 Ф-5А и 23 Ф-5Б (несколько позже большая часть этих самолетов была продана в Турцию, Грецию, Эфиопию, Юж.Вьетнам, а взамен получены 166 Ф-5Е/Ф). С 1968 получены 32 Ф-4Д, 16 РФ-4Е и 177 Ф-4Е, по сведениям летчиков бежавших на запад летом 1980 ВВС Ирана распологали 188 боеготовыми "Фантомами". Из 80 закупленых Ф-14А в Иран до революции прибыло 79 машин, две были потеряны в инцидентах, итого около 77 машин было в наличии. Армейская авиация была укомплектована 202 "Кобрами", в том числе 69 с ПТУР Тоу, 67 "Чинуками" и приличным флотом других вертолетов. ВМС эксплуатировавшие 6 СН-53 пополнились одним вертолетом, брошенным американцами в ходе неудавшегося рейда в апреле 1980 г. Начавшиеся репрессии конечно "ударили" по ВВС Ирана, но в основном это касается летного состава, а техника поддерживалась в боеготовом состоянии.

17 сентября 1980 г. Саддам Хуссейн отменил договор о границе от 1975 года. Иракцы в наземных боях уничтожили 4 танка и взяли в плен 4-х военнослужащих.
18 сентября отмечена гибель летчика F-5 Мохаммада Заре, что именно случилось не ясно - видимо сбит над линией фронта.
19 сентября подтверждается потеря одного F-4E.
21 сентября бои на границе провинции Хузестан. Иракские Ми-25 уничтожили на реке Шатт-аль-Араб несколько катеров. ВМС Ирана потеряли один вертолет (тип не указан), погиб экипаж из двух человек: командир Мустафа Азиз.
В принципе иранская авиация вела себя значительно активнее над линией фронта, но захватить полное господство в небе обе стороны даже не пытались (прилетели, отбомбились, улетели). Для атаки наземных целей ВВС Ирана применяли свободнопадающие бомбы, в основном Мк.82. У иракцев относительно хорошо работали Ми-25. Есть сведения о участии в боях эскадрильи Су-7, но почти сразу иракцы отказались от их использования, а один летчик Саад Адхами погиб (точная дата не указана, просто сентябрь и р-н н.п.Кут). Так что боевая история этого самолета ограничивается первыми месяцами конфликта.

----------


## Igor_k

Transit
Очень интересно,но хотелось бы уточнить -Вы цитируете какое-то издание или делаете компиляцию на основе нескольких источников?

----------


## Transit

> Вы цитируете какое-то издание или делаете компиляцию на основе нескольких источников?


Igor_k, это компиляция. Делал ее пару лет назад пытаясь разобраться. Основные источники я назвал выше (это около половины, так сказать хребет), дополнительные источники заслуживающие внимание постепенно назову или выложу.

Думаю еще необходимо подробно рассмотреть начало войны, а дальнейшие события обсуждать выборочно.

22 сентября 1980 г. ВВС Ирака нанесли удары по различным объектам в глубине иранской территории. Для планирования были использованы данные полученные в ходе развед. полетов МиГ-21Р в предвоенный период. Основная задача выведение из строя ВПП аэродромов противника, задействованые силы 192 самолета. Атакованы 7 авиабаз: Ахваз (Толумбех Сабз она же Омидиех), Хамадан (Шахроки), Табриз, Дизфуль (Вахдати), Бушир, Тегеран (Мехрабад), АБ Керманшах.

Для примера: авиабазу Шахроки в 13:45 атаковали 12 Су-22, под прикрытием 6 МиГ-23. Загрузка по две ФАБ-500; Авиабазу Табриз атаковали 8 Су-22. Выход к цели на высоте 50м и скорости 1200км/ч. Загрузка та же; МиГ-23БН участвовали в атаке на вертолетную базу в Керманшахе (подробности не известны); Авиабазу Вахдати атаковали МиГ-и (погиб на земле летчик м-р Шейх Хассан) и дополнительно обстреляли 6-ю ракетами Р-11.
На прессконференции иранцы заявили, что среди потерь только один поврежденный Boeing-707 и один "Фантом" (хорошо известная фотография с оторваным носом, кстати отремонтировали позже!), оба в Мехрабаде. Наибольший урон был нанесен запасам авиационного топлива, например в том же Мехрабаде полностью сгорели все складские емкости (кажется у СССР даже керосин потом закупали). У иракцев с задания не вернулись два самолета: МиГ-21 47-й аэ (летчик л-т Раад Хамид, потерян при атаке цели у Санандадж) днем и Ту-16 10-й аэ (экипаж п-ка Адель Отмана шел лидером группы из трех машин и столкнулся с горой в районе Исфахана) вечером. Иранцы, по моему заявляли что сбили один бомбардировщик над Тегераном, но там ничего не падало.

----------


## Transit

23 сентября 1980 г. Иранцы нанесли ответный удар. Хуссейн, кстати, недооценил возможности своего противника, считая что после репрессий те не смогут сконцентрировать необходимое кол-во летчиков (кажется там около 70 офицеров ВВС попали под чистку, не критическое число). В налете на Ирак участвовали 140 самолетов, в том числе 48 F-5 с авиабазы Табриз (цели в районе Мосула), 40 F-5 с авиабазы Вахдати (цели у Насирии), 16 F-4 (цели в районе Аль-Амара), 12 F-4 (цель Басра) и 12 F-4 (цель Багдад). Т.е. всего 128 ударных самолетов. Боевая нагрузка у "Фантомов" была из 6 Мк.82, реже кассетные боеприпасы. Выход к цели на высотах 30-50м.

В 5:30 в Багдаде зазвучали сирены, очевидцы позже сообщали о сильном огне зенитных средств и о сбитых самолетах. Не знаю, были у ВВС Ирана потери над Багдадом в этот день, но точно досталось иракскому Ил-76: гражданский транспортник подлетел к международному аэропорту аккурат одновременно с налетом восьмерки "Фантомов" и получил ракету в правое полукрыло (на АСИГ-е указывалось, что стрелял ЗРК С-125 и ЗА 57-мм 51-й бригады), летчик связался с вышкой и сообщил, что сохранил контроль над самолетом и идет на вынужденную. На высоте 2000м он был поражен второй ракетой (а может как раз 57-мм зенитки)...
Иракские коммюнике сообщили о гибели в результате налета 47 мирных жителей, в том числе 29 человек при атаке нефте-комплекса в Басре (4 американских и 4 британских специалиста). Потери военных 4 летчика, 5 солдат и 11 раненых из персонала, не совсем понятно - это при бомбардировках или на фронте? Заявлено, что силы ПВО за день сбили 67  :Eek:  самолетов, в том числе 10 над Киркуком, 6 над Мосулом и 5 над Басрой. Иран признал потерю 9 самолетов (есть точные сведения о 2 F-4 и 4 F-5 с указанием летчиков и мест падения). 

В воздушных боях иракцы одержали *две двойных победы* (т.е. все известные F-5): летчик МиГ-21 9-й аэ л-т Самир (на АСИГ-е названо имя Разак ? может тогда Самир Разак ?) атаковал в догон четверку F-5E 21-го авиакрыла следовавшую на Мосул. На появление МиГ-а иранцы не отреагировали (даже когда он сбил замыкающего). В итоге два самолета потеряли, летчики м-р Хассан Афшин Азар и л-т Али Джахан Шало погибли. О судьбе Азара долго ничего не знали, считая что он столкнулся с горой, но позже нашли его захоронение на военном кладбище в Мосуле. Еще два F-5E (с авиабазы Вахдати) сбил неизвестный летчик МиГ-23МС над Насирией. Летчики п-к Гулям Хусейн Орожи и л-т Масихола Динмахмади погибли.

Иран в этот день был скромнее и заявил о уничтожении 48  :Cool:  самолетов противника. Иракцы признали потерю 6. Возможно 4 погибших летчика указанных выше относятся сюда. Мне известна потеря только одного самолета: во время атаки 12 МиГ-23БН по цели у Дизфуля был подбит самолет этой группы. Летчик Раид Таир Рашид Садон пытался тянуть домой, но был добит второй ракетой. Погиб. Воздушный бой или работа ЗРК?

Две фотографии из коллекции известного иранского военного корреспондента *Джахангира Разми*. В комментариях указано что это ударный МиГ-23 сбитый 30-го сентября 1980:

----------


## 13th

Не нашел упоминания о Хоссейне Лашгари. У вас есть какая-либо информация о нем? Предполагается, что он был сбит 18 сентября.

----------


## Transit

> Не нашел упоминания о Хоссейне Лашгари. У вас есть какая-либо информация о нем? Предполагается, что он был сбит 18 сентября.


Хусейн Реза Лашгари был последним из освобожденных военнопленных (апрель 1998 года). Я не встречал точной даты когда его сбили, просто упоминалось что в начале войны на юге Ирака.
По пленным сложно найти информацию, а вот о погибших иранцы много пишут: из наиболее доступных источников "Герои войны" (что то давно не обновляется). Еще можно у коллег руссифицированный списочек позаимствовать.

----------


## 13th

Когда его освободили, Ассошиэйтед Пресс сообщило, что он попал в плен 18 сентября. Упоминается здесь.

----------


## Transit

> Когда его освободили, Ассошиэйтед Пресс сообщило, что он попал в плен 18 сентября.


Поспрашивал о нем - все верно, попал в плен 18.09.1980 (27 шахривар 1359). Лашгари уроженец Казевина 1952 года (или 1331 по персидскому), обучался в США пилотированию F-5. За сентябрь успел выполнить 12 боевых вылетов. 18.09.1980 в составе группы атаковал иракские танки в 10км от Мехрана. На подходе к цели был сбит ракетой (самолет находился на высоте 2500м и имел скорость 980км/ч). Катапультировался и потерял сознание. 13-й боевой вылет, первый пленный летчик в этой войне. На фото ниже его возвращение домой.
Еще один довольно известный пленник Аюб Хусейн Неджади умер на родине в 2004 году. Освобожден одним из первых после войны, но все равно без малого 10 лет плена. На фото его обелиск (есть еще горизонтальный надписаный по фарси).

----------


## Transit

Аэропорт Мехрабад в первый день войны подвергся налету тройки бомбардировщиков Ту-22 10-й аэ, одновременно еще 2 Ту-22 бомбили штаб ВВС в Дошан Тапех. Сброс 500 кг. бомб осуществлялся с малой высоты в горизонтальном полете. Точное время атаки на Мехрабад 14:20 местного. Кроме упомянутого выше В-707 пострадал еще и С-130, но в меньшей степени (если применить немецкую систему оценки потерь, то можно сказать что воздушный заправщик "Боинг-707" поврежден на 60%). Часть бомб не сработала. Это все успехи Ту-шек в первый день войны. Еще одиночный Ту-22 вечером пытался атаковать порт Бендер-Аббас, но заплутал и сел в Омане на вынужденную (плохо обучен штурман?). Опасаясь огласки Оман шустро дозаправил "гостя" и отправил во свояси.
Надо сказать что в 1974 году Ирак запросил 14 Ту-22 и 2 Ту-22У, но к 1979 году получено было только 12 машин (включая 2 учебных). Все их включили в 10-ю аэ на АБ Хаббания вместе с Ту-16. Вроде от машины были не в восторге и даже хотели вернуть 5 уцелевших самолетов обратно. Сам по себе бомбардировщик без прикрытия сильно уязвим, поэтому работать одиночными машинами по целям в глубине Ирана не имело смысла (отсюда редкие вылеты). Отражая один из таких редких рейдов иранцы заявили что смогли сбить сразу два Ту-22 29-го октября 1980 г. назвав места падения Куом и Исфахан. Сообщалось что 6 летчиков погибли. У меня нет иракской версии этого случая, но полагаю это возможно.

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Transit

> Ирак, развязавший войну, превосходил Иран по численности войск и вооружения  в 2 раза


Не совсем согласен. После мобилизации численный состав иранских войск был значительнее, а вооружение если не количественно, то уж качественно точно превосходило иракские образцы.




> Система ПВО Ирака  практически была советской С-75,С-125,Квадраты,Шилки.


Да, работа ПВО оставляла желать лучшего. Иракские генералы заявляли, что добились небывалой эффективности (30-40%), реально же зенитные средства достигли показателя 5-10%. Тем не менее за 1980-й год, постепенно, большая часть иранской авиации была "обезврежена".
Озирак банально "проспали" - когда долго ничего не происходит бдительность теряется, а тут неожиданный налет! Боюсь у нас сейчас в ПВО такая же ситуация...




> Кроме всего прочего, с ноября 1979г., на территории Ирака находилось более 1200 советских военных советника


На эту тему есть воспоминания одного из советников, довольно хорошо раскрывающие ситуацию. В конце статьи затрагивается тема "сводок с фронтов"  :Smile: . Действительно обе стороны не стеснялись в заявлениях, так на прессконференции от 4-го января 1981 года иранцы заявили, что с начала войны уничтожили 215 самолетов и 30 вертолетов противника, в ответном коммюнике иракский представитель заявил, что за тот же период уничтожено 558 летательных аппаратов, 147 плав.средств, 1000 танков, 8400 солдат ирана, взято в плен 964 человека. Иранские сводки более скромные, но видимо и более точные, правда с 1984 года все поменялось - иракцы стали давать более качественные данные.

----------


## Transit

По Ту-16: после потери в первый день войны (а в этой катастрофе погибли сразу два старших офицера эскадрильи полковники Адель Отман и Муханнад Авси) активность этих бомбардировщиков была низкой. Только с получением четверки H-6 из китая с вооружением из ПКР активность выросла (атаки по танкерам в южной части Персидского залива). 17 февраля 1988 года H-6 пустил ПКР на виду у американского крейсера (удаление 8км, время пуска 22:55). Была поражена "крупная морская цель" в 160км от Бахрейна.
Один из Ту-16 (а может Н-6) был сбит огнем с земли над Шаламчех 9 января 1987 года. Этот момент был заснят французскими журналистами. Позже были фотографии в прессе.

----------


## alexvolf

Насчет численности иранских войск после проведенной мобилизации
полностью согласен (превосходство ВС Ирака указал на момент начала войны).Самое интересное,что нашим советникам было запрешено принимать участие в боевых действиях и избегать ситуаций,которые могли привести к пленению. СССР и Зап.Страны заняли нейтральную позицию в этой войне.Политбюро ЦК недовольное политикой и действиями Хусейна  ( политика- как известно штука изменчивая и  в двух словах не раскажешь ) в октябре 1980г через посла в Тегеране пыталось наладить контакты с высшим советом ИРИ,но Тегеран от такой помощи отказался.Войска Ирана быстро оправились от первых неудач и вскоре перешли в наступление.   
К началу 1981г иранские войска оккупировали почти всю  территорию Хузестана  и удерживали плацдарм в восточной части Абадана.Первый налет на нефтехранилища  в Басре и Киркуке ВВС Ирана нанесли в январе 1981г.Постоянные налеты иранской авиации вынудили руководство ВВС
Ирака искать возможности в запасных аэродромах за пределами Ирака.Но вскоре вынуждены были от этого мероприятия отказатся.
Насчет разрушения иракского ядерного центра- не стоит забывать,что в этом деле очень хорошую работу (кроме летчиков изральских ВВС) продемонстрировали службы МОССАД...

----------


## Transit

> Тегеран от такой помощи отказался.


Не совсем отказался. С молчаливого согласия СССР Иран получал вооружение из Ливии. Большое количество ствольных систем ПВО было именно советского производства.




> Постоянные налеты иранской авиации вынудили руководство ВВС Ирака искать возможности в запасных аэродромах за пределами Ирака.


Это было только в первые месяцы войны и касалось бомбардировщиков, а так же транспортной авиации.




> Насчет разрушения иракского ядерного центра- не стоит забывать,что в этом деле очень хорошую работу (кроме летчиков изральских ВВС) продемонстрировали службы МОССАД...


Моссад это то, чем сильна израильская армия. Если он ошибается, то всегда возникают проблемы.

----------


## alexvolf

> Не совсем отказался. С молчаливого согласия СССР Иран получал вооружение из Ливии. Большое количество ствольных систем ПВО было именно советского производства.
> 
> Это было только в первые месяцы войны и касалось бомбардировщиков, а так же транспортной авиации.


 Поставки нашей военной техники Ирану " с молчаливого согласия СССР" шли не только из Ливии,но и из Сирии и КНДР.Египед наоборот поставлял боеприпасы Ираку. Интересен тот факт,что иранское командование на первом этапе войны вынуждено было признать,что не имеет достаточно эффективных средств для борьбы с танками Т-72 (Иран имел на вооружении английские Чифтен и штатовские М-60,М-48).Кроме Т-72,
СССР (6-е ГИУ ГКЭС) поставлял Т-62.Кстати,уже после войны Иран купит лицензию на производство танков Т-72.Интересен момент,что иранские танкисты получили приказ вступать в бой с Т-72 только в том случае когда будет численный перевес 4-5 к 1.Приказ поступил после того, как
в июле 1982г в районе Касри-Ширин иракский танковый батальон пожег все танки Чифтен иранского танкового батальона не понеся при этом потерь.Бой длился всего 20 минут.Достались трофеи -Чифтен с многослойной броней,один из который вскоре был переправлен в Союз.
Насчет использования  запасных аэродромов соседних стран:Ирак использовал аэродромы Омана,Иордании,Йемена и Кувейта.ВВС Ирана  совершали челночные налеты на военные базы Ирака с последующей посадкой на аэродромах Сирии  соответственно заправкой,загрузкой АСП
и последующим обратным полетом...

----------


## Transit

> Известно,что П-14/14Ф поставили 8 и 6, П-40(точнее,1С12) -10штук,а по остальным -мертвое молчание.


К концу ирано-иракской войны в рабочем состоянии поддерживалась только одна РЛС П-14. В 1989 году и она была демонтирована, но возвращена в строй 29.07.1990, непосредственно перед вторжением в Кувейт. Так что цифры поставок не всегда могут сказать о количестве готовых к работе комплексов.

----------


## Igor_k

when it comes to disasters - otssyqeobの日記
As all 146 Iranian F 4s and F 5s had been sent for a bombing raid on Iraq, 60 F 14 Tomcats were scrambled to defend Iranian airspace against a possible Iraqi retaliation. Iranian F 14s managed to down 2 Iraqi MiG 21s (1 MiG 21RF and 1 MiG 21MF) and 3 Iraqi MiG 23s (MiG 23MS), an Iranian F 5E also shot down an Iraqi Su 20 during Harry Rosen | Shop Canada Goose Jackets Online | Canada Goose the operation. Iraqi MiG 23s managed to down 2 F 5Es, while Iraqi MiG 21s also downed 2 F 5Es. 
Понятия не имею,откуда это всплыло,но решил все-таки запостить

----------


## Transit

> Понятия не имею,откуда это всплыло,но решил все-таки запостить


Явно прослеживается иранское описание второго дня Ирано-Иракской войны - 23.09.1980 г.

----------


## Igor_k

> Явно прослеживается иранское описание второго дня Ирано-Иракской войны - 23.09.1980 г.


Спасибо.Но это как-то сильно отличается от тогдашних залихватских реляций

----------


## Igor_k

Иракское ПВО-91

----------


## Igor_k

Ув.Transit
Вы читали это обсуждение?
164-1 F-14 kill ratio claim? - Military Aircraft of the Cold War
По понятным причинам меня заинтересовал этот абзац
11 Sept 1983 At 7:00 AM they moved from Nasiriyah AB to Shaibah AB and stand by there till 9:00 AM when the strike aircraft (x4 Su-22s) took-off to attack their target at Bandar Ganaveh, these MIG-23MFs lead by Capt.Najim aldean Shabib and Capt.Nawfal Shaaban took-off right behind them to escort the strike package from x4 Iranian F-14's were patrolling the area from time to time between Bahregan and Kharg Island and Bandar Ganaveh. The MIG-23's separate the F-14s patrol and engage with it and brought one down using R23R missile.
This incident also reported in one of the Air Defense Journal (and confirmed both Iranian pilots KIA).
-Capt.Nawfal Shaaban was MIG-21 and MIG-23MF and then ML (that's why my first though he achieved this victory on ML).
-Other details on him cannot be on public for some reason.

----------


## Igor_k

получился дубль

----------


## Transit

Игорь, данной информации можно доверять. По крайней мере опубликовавший её человек очень плотно занимается историей ВВС Ирака и участвует в развитии очень интересного мемориального сайта и странички на фейсбуке. За последнее время там опубликовали много подробностей по боевым эпизодам в Ирано-Иракской войне и "Буре в Пустыне", в том числе и обсуждавшиеся у нас много лет назад (например подбор сбитого летчика Миража американским кораблем, таран на МиГ-21 и д.р.). Собственно нашу ветку можно списывать как безнадежно устаревшую по информационной составляющей. Я переключился на другие конфликты, поэтому собирать и перетаскивать сюда новые данные не могу.

----------


## Igor_k

Вы имеете в виду OLDIAF?

----------


## lindr

МиГ-21МФ борт 1180 Иракских ВВС 1972-1973 года выпуска, сбит над Ираном.

----------


## lindr

Сайт Iran air force опубликовал данные по атакам морских целей.

----------


## Igor_k

Aerospaceweb.org | Ask Us - Iranian Air Force F-14
Здесь кота что-то уж совсем опустили

----------


## 13th

> Aerospaceweb.org | Ask Us - Iranian Air Force F-14
> Здесь кота что-то уж совсем опустили


Это 2002 год, еще до Купера.

----------


## unclebu

Не подскажет ли уважаемое сообщество в каком году Ирак купил у Китая B-6D (типа Ту-16К)?

----------


## OKA

> Не подскажет ли уважаемое сообщество в каком году Ирак купил у Китая B-6D (типа Ту-16К)?


Что сообщество подскажет, пока неизвестно)) Сеть на всех одна))) 

Известны легенды о награждении т.Саддамом именными часами советских военспецов, обучавших иракских лётчиков управлению матчастью типа Ту-16K- , Ту-22K))


"War on Iraq"

Здесь пишут после 1982г. : 

https://books.google.ru/books?id=6MN...20B-6D&f=false


B-6D пишут, был принят на вооружение в дек. 1985г.  

https://books.google.ru/books?id=3Qq...20B-6D&f=false

"В восьмидесятых годах аналогичный заказ поступил из Ирака. Официальный Багдад решил приобрести четыре H-6D (экспортное название B-6D) с противокорабельными ракетами в дополнение к имевшимся восьми Ту-16. Эти самолеты предполагалось использовать для защиты побережья от кораблей противника. Тем не менее, все четыре B-6D были уничтожены в 1991 году во время Войны в Персидском заливе. Весь иракский парк самолетов Ту-16 был «добит» в 2003 году."

http://topwar.ru/63446-bombardirovsc...h-6-kitay.html


"..8 Ту-16, включая китайские Н-6D (или B-6D), 8 Ту-22 - всего Ирак получил 10 Ту-22, 6 Ту-16 и 4 (с 1987г) Н-6D"

http://forums.warforge.ru/lofiversio...23632-350.html

Т.е. ориентировочно в 1987г.

А , вот , пишут осенью 1987г. :

https://books.google.ru/books?id=J5s...20B-6D&f=false

"Iranian F-14 Tomcat Units in Combat"

----------


## unclebu

Спасибо))) То, что сеть одна - это как раз понятно. Поэтому и  спросил не где найти, а не знает ли кто... Развесистую "клюкву" в сети можно ведрами черпать))))) Достоверно известно, что летом 1984 они уже были. Вот и возник вопрос.

----------


## OKA

> ..Достоверно известно, что летом 1984 они уже были. Вот и возник вопрос.


Ну если верно, что в дек.1985г. поступила модификация "D" в ВВС Китая, то вряд ли))

https://books.google.ru/books?id=3Qq...20B-6D&f=false

"Небольшое количество Ту-16КСР-2 и Ту-16К-11-16 были поставлены за границу - в Египет и Ирак, где использовались в военных конфликтах на Ближнем и Среднем Востоке в начале 1970-х и в 1980-е гг."

Туполев Ту-16К-16 (Ту-16К-11-16)

"..9-го января 1987 года шел второй день массированного наступления иранских войск в направлении Басры (операция Кербела-5)..
..в воздух поднялась группа из 10 бомбардировщиков (6 Ту-22 и 4 Ту-16), груженных свободнопадающими бомбами различного калибра..
..Над целью, до сброса бомб, замыкающий самолёт группы Ту-16К-11 10-й эскадрильи ВВС Ирака майора Раада аль-Харидани был поражен ракетой ЗРК «Хок», загорелся в воздухе и после детонации бомбы в отсеке разрушился, частями упав на землю. .."

http://skywar.ru/09-01-1987.html


Хотя теоретически могли и египетские Ту-16К- "гибриды" после 1976г. с запчастями от В-6 ранних модификаций попользовать)) Вопрос в том , предоставляли египтяне свою авиатехнику в той войне или нет.

"В семидесятые годы Ирак приобрел 8 ракетоносцев Ту-16КСР-2-11, которые вместе со сверхзвуковыми Ту-22, были сведены в две бомбардировочные эскадрильи. Эти машины принимали участие в борьбе против повстанцев в Курдистане, в 1974 году.

К началу ирано-иракской войны 1980-88 годов на вооружении Ирака было восемь Ту-16. В первый период войны С. Хусейн их активно использовал для нанесения ударов по иранским позициям и различным объектам во вражеском тылу. В частности, эти воздушные корабли нанесли удар по тегеранскому аэропорту, РЛС иранской системы ПВО и объектам нефтяной инфраструктуры. С особым усердием бомбардировщики топили танкеры, как принадлежавшие Ирану, так и нейтральным государствам.

При Горбачеве поставка запчастей была прекращена, и самолеты встали на прикол. Позднее Ирак приобрел в КНР четыре ракетоносца H-6D с большим количеством ракет С-601. Китайские самолеты участвовали в завершающем этапе войны, нанося удары по иранским городам и нефтетерминалу на о. Харг. Самолеты при этом использовали как бомбы, так и ракетное вооружение. К началу нападения США и их союзников на Ирак в 1991 году, подавляющее большинство иракских Ту-16 уже не летали и были уничтожены на земле. Однако способные взлететь самолеты все же смогли уйти из-под ударов."

Ту-16: самолёт-эпоха. Часть III. Под чужими флагами в небе локальных конфликтов » Военное обозрение

Источники:
Ригмант В. Как создавался Ту-16. О предшественниках великого самолета // Крылья Родины. 2002. №5. С. 18-25.
Марковский В., Приходченко И. Ракетоносец Ту-16. Триумф советского авиапрома. М.: Яуза, 2015. С.174-191.
Ригмант В. Ту-16. Рождение долгожителя // Авиация и космонавтика. 2002. №5. С. 20-28.
Гордон Е., Кудрявцев В., Ригмант В. Легендарный Ту-16 // Авиация и время. 2001. №1. С.4-24.
Гордон Е., Кудрявцев В., Ригмант В. Легендарный Ту-16 // Авиация и время. 2001. №2. С.4-22.
Якубович Н., Артемьев А. Туполев Ту-16. Дальний бомбардировщик и ракетоносец. М.: АСТ, 2001. С.12-34, 48-97, 111-122.


Так шта... Версия с осенью 1987 предпочтительна))

----------


## unclebu

Источники мне известны (кроме Якубовича и Артемьева даже лично знакомы) и глубоко уважаемы. Но тут дело в том, что человек с которым я говорил - был штурман-инструктор бомбардировочной аэ в Ираке, т.е. курировал и Ту-22 и Ту-16 и аналоги с осени 1984 по осень 1986 годов и он называет точную модификацию по китайскому шифру. С вояками это редко бывает. Так вот вместе с китайскими ракетоносцами были и китайские же советники из ИТС. Даже жили в одном городке и в гости к ним на собак ходили. Так что это Китай и ничего другого. И СССР в Ирак поставлял только бомбардировщики судя по всему. Именно поэтому Саддам к Китаю обратился. Ракеты нужны были сильно... Меня, повторюсь, интересуют не печатные и виртуальные органы массовой информации - ни наши СНГшные ни Ихие (аля Купер, которого тоже уважаю надо сказать). Меня интересуют, как бы правильно выразиться, за неимением документов - свидетельские показания))) У Купера, кстати, несмотря на предвзятое отношение к советской технике наиболее логичное изложение положения с бомбардировщиками в Ираке в промежутке между 1970 и 1985 годами. Хоть тоже ряд вопросов спорных имеется...

----------


## OKA

> ... и он называет точную модификацию по китайскому шифру. С вояками это редко бывает. 
> Так вот вместе с китайскими ракетоносцами были и китайские же советники из ИТС. Даже жили в одном городке и в гости к ним на собак ходили. Так что это Китай и ничего другого. И СССР в Ирак поставлял только бомбардировщики судя по всему...


Как раз бывает)).
Ну да ладно. Может найдутся ещё памятливые "вояки", которые уточнят период события))

----------


## Igor_k

> Но тут дело в том, ч (аля Купер, которого тоже уважаю надо сказать)..


А я вот перестал после этого
https://warisboring.com/heres-the-ke...d0d#.ek3r85rm3

----------


## Transit

> Так шта... Версия с осенью 1987 предпочтительна))


Первый самолет иракцы забирали в 1986 году (перегоняли через Пакистан и Саудовскую Аравию). Всего заказали 10 B-6D для 10-й аэ, но вроде бы не все их получили. Есть фото иракцев на заводском аэ Сиань с первым B-6D, где читается бортовой RIAF357 (из архива Фейсала Гадбана).

----------


## Transit

Не смотря на явный прогресс в изучении истории Ирано-Иракской войны, боевое применение в её ходе самолетов Су-25 остается "белым пятном". Машин было поставлено достаточно много и они активно участвовали в боевых действиях с 1986 года. Хотелось бы подробно остановиться на одном эпизоде, ставшем широко известным благодаря мужеству лётчика сбитого над территорией противника.

В самом конце войны 115-я аэ ВВС Ирака на самолетах Су-25К принимала активное участие в боевых действиях. 28 июля 1988 г. группа Су-25 этой эскадрильи произвела взлёт с аэродрома аль-Бакр (Балад) с задачей атаковать позицию ЗРК Хок в р-не Илама, т.е. в глубине территории противника. Выход к цели выполнялся на ПМВ, на высоте около 50 м. под прикрытием горного района Химрин.  На подходе к цели прямым попаданием был поражен самолет пилотируемый ст.л-том Кассем Хассан Хамидом аль-Дайлами. Лётчик почувствовал сильный удар, после чего оба двигателя остановились. К счастью самолет в этот момент "перевалил" через холм и оказался над долиной, что дало запас высоты для катапультирования. Парашют раскрылся штатно, но при приземлении лётчик повредил левую руку и рассёк бровь. Затем он смог укрыться в пещере и в течение шести дней сумел выйти к своим войскам. Лётчику пришлось пройти трудный путь, пить воду из луж и есть лягушек, прятаться от иранских военных и изнывать от жары... Тем не менее он достиг поставленной цели и избежал плена. По мотивам этого случая был снят фильм "Птица на солнце". Ниже прикреплён отрывок газеты "аль-Тавра" с интервью Кассема аль-Дайлами.

----------


## lindr

115-я Эскадрилья получила Су-25 в 1985. Машины 7-й серии.

----------


## Transit

В разделе реестра (который пока не доступен) публиковались данные о боевом применении МиГ-29 6-й аэ ВВС Ирака на заключительном этапе войны с Ираном, где указывалось, что они смогли повредить один вражеский самолет (без точной даты). В иранских источниках удалось найти версию похожего события:

27.07.1988 г. экипаж F-14A 3-6079 в составе лётчика м-ра Асадулла Адели и оператора к-на Амир Хакима Казеруни произвёл взлёт с аэродрома Исфахан с задачей выполнить воздушное патрулирование в рамках операции "Мерсад". Самолёт был вооружен ракетами "Хок" (из-за нехватки "Фениксов" пришлось экспериментировать) и был вторым в плане. До него патрулирование без контакта с противником выполнил экипаж F-14A Джавида Ниа. После взлёта перехватчик вышел в назначенный район и вышел на связь с РЛС ДО "Субаши". Практически сразу было дано предупреждение о самолетах противника, опознанных как МиГ-29, идущих в направлении на Хамадан. F-14 пошёл на сближение и сумел добиться устойчивого захвата, после чего выполнил пуск ракеты "Хок", которая по мнению лётчиков попала в цель. В этот момент иранцы сами увидели след от ракеты и м-р Адели применив маневр с большой перегрузкой сумел увернуться. Стабилизировав самолет экипаж F-14 заметил вторую ракету и снова начал маневр уклонения, но ракета, хоть и проскочила, но разорвалась под носовой частью в 40-50 м. В результате сильного удара был сорван обтекатель РЛС, часть приборов вывалилась из панели и повисла на разъёмах, появились перебои в работе одного двигателя... Тем не менее самолет управлялся и его удалось посадить на аэродроме Ноджех в Хамадане. Отремонтирован и вернулся в строй.

Вполне вероятно, что обе стороны описывают один и тот же эпизод. Потерь МиГ-29 как мы помним не признано, а вот поврежденный иранский самолет похоже подтверждается. Кстати, сразу после боя иракцам удалось уничтожить и радар "Субаши". В 16:05 операционный зал и РЛС AN/FPS-88 были поражены УАБ с лазерным наведением с самолетов "Мираж". Удар пришелся как раз на пересменку расчетов и погибло сразу 19 человек.

----------


## lindr

Фото с Иранского Фантома в варианте разведчика. Заснят пуск ракеты С-75.

----------


## Transit

> Фото с Иранского Фантома


Нет, Lindr. Эта фотография с войны "На истощение". Вот она же на странице газеты "Этот мир" за июль 1970 года.

Ранее на ветке затрагивалась тема применения ПРР советского производства в Ирано-Иракской войне. Вот некоторые выдержки из иранских источников:

Первое успешное применение Х-28 отмечено иранцами 27.10.1981, когда ПРР в 16:20 поразила HIPAR ЗРК "Хок". В этот же день был поражен ещё один ЗРК, а 28.10.1981 в дуэльной ситуации ПРР поразила третий за два дня ЗРК "Хок" (пуск Х-28 выполнен с дистанции 65 км). Оценив ситуацию ПВО-шники перешли на новую тактику, переводя ЗРК на работу в режиме ожидания (STANDBY). Включение в работу производилось только по команде с РЛС ДО, когда цель входила в зону эффективного поражения. Такая тактика позволяла не обнаруживать себя до момента пуска, но не гарантировала полной безопасности от ПРР. Иракцы стали применять демонстративные группы (как правило приманкой работали самолеты с высокими ЛТХ и без подвесок), а на включившиеся в работу РЛС наводились Су-22 с ПРР. Таким манером удалось уничтожить в один день 08.05.1982 две РЛС (одну HIPAR ЗРК "Хок" в 09:35 у н.п. Табук-Абадан и РЛС Хубер-Ахваз в 13:35). В ответ ПВО-шники разработали ряд мер по обеспечению живучести комплексов, включавшие в себя создание запаса з.ч. и ремонтных бригад. Широко практиковалось выключение излучения при обнаружении пуска ПРР, для предупреждения специально выставлялись посты визуального наблюдения. В качестве ответной меры иракцы стали выделять дополнительно к Су-22 с ПРР наряд сил с обычными боеприпасами (НАР и свободнопадающие бомбы), для атаки обнаруженной позиции. Следующим шагом иранских ПВО стала тактика "мерцания", когда несколько комплексов расположенных на некотором удалении поочередно включались в работу, что сбивало с толку иракские РТС. Готовились запасные позиции для маневра комплексов. 
Кстати, кроме РЛС ЗРК "Хок", ракеты Х-28 оказались способными бороться и с другими РЛ средствами. Так в начале марта 1986 в р-не Фао ПРР был выведен из строя радар ЗАК "Скайгард" (для наведения 35-мм ЗА "Эрликон").

----------


## Transit

> 27.07.1988 г. экипаж F-14A 3-6079 в составе лётчика м-ра Асадулла Адели и оператора к-на Амир Хакима Казеруни...


Проверил иракские коммюнике, в них никакого воздушного боя за эту дату не упомянуто. Ближайший воздушный бой имел место 25 июля 1988 г. в 17:43 (коммюнике №3274 - иракский истребитель, патрулировавший район, обнаружил вражеский F-5 и атаковал его, наблюдав вспышку в глубине вражеской территории). Тут уже пришлось повторно изучать иранские данные, и действительно, в ЖБД ПУ "Субаши" бой F-14 летчиков с указанными фамилиями значится 3-5-1367 (т.е. 25 июля) в 17:13 к западу от н.п. Исламабад Герб. Противник по оценкам расчета ПУ был типа Мираж (2 отметки). Так что последний воздушный бой в войне был именно 25.07.1988 г. Ошибка в дате могла появиться из-за неточности моего перевода календарей, или уже была в воспоминаниях Адели, которые использовались при описании эпизода. Есть основания полагать, что это был бой МиГ-29 и F-14 на средней дальности. С иракской стороны потерь нет, а F-14 поврежден.

----------

